# Need Help on Eating Fish........



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm anxious to come down and catch the fish that are biting. What fish would you rate as the best to worst in eating??? I'm looking to catch and eat fish that aren't oily or fishy tasting. Don't want to waste my time or kill a fish that I won't be eating. Thanks for any help............
Kim:fishing::fishing:


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Whiting and flounder: (a lot like catfish)










Spanish if you know how to cook them:










I have a recipe for Spanish somewhere around here, I'll try to find it.

Evan


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

For bottom fish, Pompano > Flounder & Sheepshead > Specks (keep 'em on ice) then puppy drum, whiting, spot, spanish all about the same to me. Not a big fan of blues, but bleeding them right away, cutting out the red lateral line, and then a quick soak in milk prior to cooking will make them less fishy. You can't beat pompano thought IMO.

For the big ones, cobia and kings are both great.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

This is my favorite to catch and eat.










Britt


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Flounder is my favorite, but I would rather eat a blue than a spot tail. I'm talking 2lb and under.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Flounder=fish tacos=mmmmmmm


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

*Need Help on Eating Fish.*
I would like to also volunteer to help you eat your fish.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Southern Man said:


> *Need Help on Eating Fish.*
> I would like to also volunteer to help you eat your fish.


Man, that's funny!opcorn:


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Black drum!!!


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I guess it boils down to personal tastes. I don't like the oily or fishy flavor in them. I know people there that do it them all so I could take some to them............
Kim:fishing:


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

greg12345 said:


> For bottom fish, Pompano > Flounder & Sheepshead > Specks (keep 'em on ice) then puppy drum, whiting, spot, spanish all about the same to me. Not a big fan of blues, but bleeding them right away, cutting out the red lateral line, and then a quick soak in milk prior to cooking will make them less fishy. You can't beat pompano thought IMO.
> 
> For the big ones, cobia and kings are both great.


Pretty right on IMO. Pompano are by far my favorite as well. :beer:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I'd put pompano, flounder, and specks up at the top of the list, for sure. 

Last year was the first time I ever ate black drum. I marinated them overnight in Italian dressing, and I wasn't really sure if I'd like them or not, but my wife and I both really liked them.



Southern Man said:


> Flounder is my favorite, but I would rather eat a blue than a spot tail. I'm talking 2lb and under.


SM, I've always liked the smaller blues, too.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

excellent tasting

Spanish mackerel
pompano
black drum
trout(when freshly cleaned)
silver perch

good tasting
flounder(as u can see other guys love them, i dont crave them though)
bluefish(again bleed them first and freshly cleaned)
whiting
spots
skate wings(crunchy too)
red drum

desirable to eat
ribbonfish(ncie texture but strong smell)
lizardfish(boney but not bad eating)
croaker(they seem to smell strong but taste decent

well its food
mullet(like the ones u use for bait)
shrimp(i call shrimp fish food)


not worth catching to eat
ladyfish(nice fight though)
pinfish(theres a time of the year when they taste sour and bitter, other times they are ok)


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Small blues under 2 lbs are great, bleed and gut them (leave the head on for easy filleting after you finish fishing). 

Pomps, flounder, black drum and sheepshead are some of my favorites. Whiting, Spanish, blues, ect all are good but usually get fried up so you can't tell too much difference.


----------

